

Ask HN: Is it important to verify email addresses? - Jonanin

How important is it to add an email verification step to the registration process? With this step a user must "activate" their account by clicking a link in an email before they can use site features. On one hand it makes the registration process much more difficult and time consuming, but on the other it is an easy way to verify a user's unique identity. How important is it? Are there alternative methods that are easier on the user?
======
cardiffspaceman
Thing is, three or four people around the world (a few in the US and one in
Ireland) have given my email address as their own. I have had success in
getting the email to go to the right person in some cases, but not others. I
claim therefore that confirming email addresses is mandatory.

------
urjitbhatia
It might seems like a time consuming step right now but will certainly help
thwart illegitimate use of your service in the long run. It sort of depends on
the service you provide. If it is something like signup and get discount
coupons in email then I guess its ok. In most cases, IMHO, it will be better
in the long run. Will save you in many ways:

1\. Have verified users therefore less hacking your system through TOS type
loopholes.

2\. Your email server will bounce lesser number of emails therefore faster
email delivery and reduced costs.

3\. Once your service gathers customers, it will give them a sense of
security.

------
dgudkov
I might be wrong, but my current belief is that if a user is interested in
your service it will leave real email. If not, there is nothing else you can
do with his/her email besides spamming.

Making extra burden for user just to make your life easier ... hmmm, not sure
if this is right approach.

~~~
true_religion
After running users email verification for only a month with my current start
up, I can tell you this: people mistype their emails, you want to verify it
actually exists.

------
impendia
I don't know what your site is (perhaps different than I am imagining), but
whenever I'm obliged to do this I nearly always give a Mailinator address.

